# Poll:which pen to donate for cancer awareness



## Dale Lynch (May 29, 2013)

Hey fellow turners,I would like your input as to which pen to donate for the silent auction at relay for life this weekend.Last year I donated a cancer awareness pink ribbon elegant beauty.It only generated $40 so I'm looking to do better this time.

Your vote is appreciated,Thanks

1.Blue Azurite web tru-stone Duke

2.Black and white banded tru-stone Duke

3.Maple burl with Redwood burl segments Duke

4.Mesquite ch/blk ti Aero

5.Alumilite gold swirl ch/gold Aero

6.360 herringbone Liberty

7.Red and black tru-stone blk ti/rho jr.Retro

8.Wenge with Zebrawood segments blk ti/rho jr.Retro


----------



## Jim15 (May 30, 2013)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 30, 2013)

Nice batch of pens.
Were it me, the 360 would be offered. I expect it's the most valuable.


----------



## Tom T (May 30, 2013)

Wow, that many really nice pens in one spot.  I can not pick one, sorry


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 30, 2013)

Gary,

As far as cost of materials go,it's the most expensive.Not the hardest or most dangerous to make though.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 30, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Wow, that many really nice pens in one spot.  I can not pick one, sorry



Me either,that's why I am polling for public opinion.


----------



## Marc (May 30, 2013)

I like them all.  #5 is my favorite though.


----------



## Haynie (May 30, 2013)

All of them.  It is a good cause.


----------



## ttm7 (May 30, 2013)

#8 show's real craftsmanship
imho


----------



## 76winger (May 30, 2013)

My opinion (and it's just that, an opinion):

I believe that venue is going to play a big part in the price your pen brings just as in selling a pen. 

If you got got a majority of average income attendees bidding on mostly average everyday items, it's likely unrealistic to expect to get an above average offering for one of your over the top pens. However, if majority of the attendees are above average on on the income scale, and the items being auctioned off are better than average, there's a good chance you be able to draw a larger bid from a higher end pen. It's sort of like having the best house on the block: The houses around you are going to draw the value of yours down more than yours is going to draw the value of theirs up. 

So I think I would go with the pen that best represents the purpose of the auction, and if want to get a better return for the charity, give them more pens to auction off rather than one really nice one that might not bring what think it's worth.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 30, 2013)

Haynie said:


> All of them.  It is a good cause.



That's a good idea but I only have 1 pen box left so I will have to stay at 1


You make some good points Dave.This relay is mostly attended by average income folks.Some business professionals too.I'm keeping my hopes up.Thanks for calling them over the top.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 31, 2013)

It's time to take the herringbone to the relay.Thanky all for your votes and kind words.


----------



## reddwil (May 31, 2013)

ANY of them will be great. One thing I learned from doing Pens For Hope. Its the thought that counts. People are just happy to receive a gift and that someone cared enough to make it for them. One of the main reasons for me starting Pens For Hope was to make that gift and to let them know I do Care. Ya'll have heard me say this before. We can all donate money that goes to great research and helping families. But rarely does one get something they can hold from someone who cares for them and what they are going through.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 31, 2013)

Any of your segmented pens would be awesome. They are awesome works as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 31, 2013)

A nice lady is the proud owner of a new pen.I met with her and showed how to operate the pen.She is really excited to have won and told me how beautifull it is.She is sending it to her son in Afghanistan for his birthday.I said that I hope he likes it and that it was a pleasure to for me to be able to donate it for a worthy cause and to know that it was going to a solder is a nice feeling as well.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2013)

Haynie said:


> All of them. It is a good cause.


 


I'd have to agree.  But there isn't an option to vote for that one.





Scott (think of that fund-raiser) B


----------

